# Understanding cone yarn weights



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some coned yarns and ply/Nm are not included on all labels (or, they lack labels). Researching what I can find on the web, and not much so far.

Questions
* terminology: Is there a name for the standard that uses #/# nomenclature?
* do you have known references r/t cone yarns?
.....* found this helpful so far: http://www.knitgrrl.com/?p=508
* can you determine the Nm yourself without snipping off a meter's worth and weighing it? (Thinking about wpi measure.)
* have you seen references that compare cone yarn wts to hand knitting weights? (so you can come close to knowing if you need to multiply strands to come near the more common hand knit equivalents; ie, head start before doing a swatch)

Thank you.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have always found this confusing. Hopefully some of our KP members can clear the confusion up.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.cara4webshopping.com/freebies_for_fun/yarn_weights.htm

http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html

These two sites may help you.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Adding notes - collection and hopefully helpful for anyone looking for the info.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-127295-1.html

* *.doc file from KP found by Google; copy the string to the address bar then pick the doc file off the results screen: static.knittingparadise.com/.../1428773829354-yarn_weight___thickness...

* This site seems good. Has several answers for me, plus. A few downloadable references too. http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/yarn-weight-systems.html

* http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html

* Another goody: http://www.deayarns.co.nz/Knitting_Conversion_Chart.htm

* KP similar topic, searches
*** yarn*weight*tickness

* KP threads
*** http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-387641-1.html
*** http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331196-1.html

What I have not picked out from scanning these is how to weight the second number piece ( 2/? ) when the yarn is an unknown. Realize I have to go back and read more thoroughly.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I saved a site, don't know where it is now, but I remember the second number refers to the ply. I just made a great purchase, exactly what I wanted and expected to get, of a 3/2. I am crocheting some lace cover-ups and needed size 3 crochet thread. I read it as meaning the "3" is the size of the thread, and the 2 was the ply , or number of threads twisted together. Yup. That's what I received. Nice to know. There is a lot more variety of sizes in the cones, it seems. I can see a lot of crocheting in my future now. I purchased mine from The Woolery. Nice mercerized cotton in several colors. They also have a great page of explanations about how to determine sizes of yarn etc.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I gleaned some more information just now when I was looking for a cheaper cone of thread/yarn in the future. Mary Maxim's 1 pound cone of cotton "yarn" is the same as size #3. It is considered sport weight. I'm writing this as a note for myself as I'm bookmarking this thread.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

For example 2/24 is a wool weight while 8/2 is a cotton weight. The wool 2=ply and 24=refers to yardage. The cotton 8=refers to yardage and 2=ply. There is a machine knitting reference book on amazon that has some very useful information and doesn't cost that much. Since it is on my kindle and I'm using my netbook right now, I'll have to get the name and post it.


----------

